# Moving Out of UAE - Temporarily



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I was awarded a project back in Europe, which means I'd have to leave Dubai for some time, up to 1-1.5 years.

I currently hold the UAE residence visa, issued in Dubai. The visa will have to be cancelled once I hand in my resignation letter to my current employer.

The tricky part is:

My wife will stay in Dubai to continue her career, and to save her all the hassle, I would like to ask for your thoughts on the following:

-can I leave my HSBC bank account open (at least my "current/debit" account)?
-the flat is rented under my name until 31st Jan 2016. Is it OK that the flat stays under my name, despite me being out of the country/without a valid UAE residence visa?
-can I leave my DEWA and Du accounts open without a valid UAE residence visa?

What is the best way to move out, but at the same time, leave everything "as is" for my wife, without her having to worry about all the paperwork?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You'll have fun shutting things down IMO. You can leave things open of course, but you won't be able to renew your flat rental and hence Du and DEWA will have to be shut down.

Don't underestimate how long it can take to shut down things completely.

presumably your wife will get Residency based upon her own job and continue on, but will have to arrange rental, DEWA and Du in her own name.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Is your wife currently sponsored by you?
If yes, then you have to cancel her visa along with anyone else you sponsor - before you can cancel your visa.
She would then need to either get a job that will then provide her a visa or do visa runs on a regular basis.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for a response, twowheelsgood.



twowheelsgood said:


> You'll have fun shutting things down IMO. You can leave things open of course, but you won't be able to renew your flat rental and hence Du and DEWA will have to be shut down.


DU says it is not a problem to leave the connection under my name, as long as the bill is being paid. The only drawback is that I'll have to be present, if my wife wants to cancel/move the connection to another flat (presence is required to close out my account first, so she can change it under her name). I'll be in Dubai every month anyway, so that won't be a problem.

DEWA also confirmed this is the case, as long as the tenancy contract stays under my name.

If I want to renew the tenancy contract under my name, are you absolutely sure it won't be possible without me having a valid residence visa?



twowheelsgood said:


> Don't underestimate how long it can take to shut down things completely.
> 
> presumably your wife will get Residency based upon her own job and continue on, but will have to arrange rental, DEWA and Du in her own name.


My wife already has her own residency visa provided by her employer, so that won't be a problem. All we wanted to do is to save her the hassle of getting a tenancy contract, DU and DEWA under her name, which I presume takes just as much time as closing things down.


----------



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

Stevesolar,

She has her own residency visa, sponsored by her employer.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Transferring everything to your wife? Mate i hate to say this but that concept doesn't exist here, expect bemused faces all around. But good luck - you'll need it.


----------



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Transferring everything to your wife? Mate i hate to say this but that concept doesn't exist here, expect bemused faces all around. But good luck - you'll need it.


No, I do not want to transfer anything to my wife. I want everything to remain the same, at least until the tenancy contract expires end January 2016.

After that, I would either (1) cancel my DU and DEWA, whilst my wife opens everything under her own name in a new flat/current flat OR (2) renew the tenancy contract, still under my own name (this is not likely to be possible, though)

Why would I be met with bemused faces? People move around, I suppose.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

On the tenancy contract, the only issue would be if it needs to be Ejari registered. Unless things have changed in the last two years (I have now moved to AD) you don't need to bother about Ejari registration if its just a renewal, in which case you don't need to have the resident visa.

You CAN leave the HSBC account open, but will face issues if/when you need to update details, apply for a card etc. If nothing needs to be changed then no issues with keeping your account open as your bank will not know about your visa.


----------



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

rsinner said:


> On the tenancy contract, the only issue would be if it needs to be Ejari registered. Unless things have changed in the last two years (I have now moved to AD) you don't need to bother about Ejari registration if its just a renewal, in which case you don't need to have the resident visa.


My agent has now confirmed that the tenancy contract would have to go under my wife's name, but only from the date of contract expiry, which gives me 8 months (a lot can change in that period, so I value it).

That automatically means I can leave Du and DEWA under my name.



rsinner said:


> You CAN leave the HSBC account open, but will face issues if/when you need to update details, apply for a card etc. If nothing needs to be changed then no issues with keeping your account open as your bank will not know about your visa.


Don't I have to shut down the credit accounts, though? I would assume my Debit can stay, but Credit cards would have to be cancelled. 

My bank promised to present me with a few solutions later today.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Check with DEWA - my understanding is that to sign up to DEWA, you need residency and you need DEWA to get Ejari registered (the latter bit is certain as its listed on the form).

No Ejari = No rent disputes so the Landlord can behave like a **** and RERA won't help you.

I cannot speak for other banks but HSBC do note when your visa expires and will hassle you for copies of EID and Visa once the original expiry date is reached.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's a radical thought.

If you're only back in Europe for 1-1.5 years with every intention of returning to Dubai full time at the end of the contract, why not leave the residency visa open? Can't the company do this? I'm assuming they're bringing you back here? 

Since you'd be flying into Dubai every month it wouldn't be a problem to keep the visa active.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Set up a freezone entity, it costs £3,000 easier in the long run, you and your missus are directors.


----------



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Check with DEWA - my understanding is that to sign up to DEWA, you need residency and you need DEWA to get Ejari registered (the latter bit is certain as its listed on the form).


DEWA is already active, and will remain so till the contract expires in January 2016 (despite me being out of the country).



twowheelsgood said:


> No Ejari = No rent disputes so the Landlord can behave like a **** and RERA won't help you.


There is no need for Ejari (the only time I was asked for Ejari was when I attempted to sponsor my wife). Otherwise, it is only necessary for contract disputes.



twowheelsgood said:


> I cannot speak for other banks but HSBC do note when your visa expires and will hassle you for copies of EID and Visa once the original expiry date is reached.


My working visa would have expired in May 2017, only. After my brief chat with HSBC, there is no issue for me to keep my current account. That said, I can't use the credit cards and cheques.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Tell you what, just do as you want, totally ignore us all.

Good luck.


----------



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Tell you what, just do as you want, totally ignore us all.
> 
> Good luck.


I only have to ignore your posts, rest of the users were very helpful.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Tell you what, just do as you want, totally ignore us all.
> 
> Good luck.


well, he is getting advice from us AND the respective institutions. And he is being good enough to share them on the forum which would be helpful for the others.

to the OP:
HSBC: if you are cancelling the visa before the expiry, HSBC DOES NOT know of your visa being cancelled and will not do anything about it.
When I left my last job, I was technically without a residence visa for about 2 months. They had no idea till I went to them to get my address and contact details updated. They had no idea (or records) when previously my visa was changed from a freezone to a non freezone company. I kept using my credit cards, accounts, and cheques normally (and paying my CC dues on time). 
If you go ask them they will obviously ask you to close accounts etc. 

if you REALLY want to ask them and follow what they say, why not get your wife to become a joint account holder? She has the resident visa and you can continue operating your account normally (she may be asked to provide a salary certificate etc, or to replace the security cheque).


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

slydoguk said:


> ...I can't use the credit cards and cheques.


correction... you are not *supposed* to because its against central bank regs... in reality though, they would have no clue...


----------



## slydoguk (May 24, 2015)

rsinner said:


> well, he is getting advice from us AND the respective institutions. And he is being good enough to share them on the forum which would be helpful for the others.


Exactly, rsinner, thanks for backing me up :thumb:



rsinner said:


> to the OP:
> HSBC: if you are cancelling the visa before the expiry, HSBC DOES NOT know of your visa being cancelled and will not do anything about it.
> When I left my last job, I was technically without a residence visa for about 2 months. They had no idea till I went to them to get my address and contact details updated. They had no idea (or records) when previously my visa was changed from a freezone to a non freezone company. I kept using my credit cards, accounts, and cheques normally (and paying my CC dues on time).
> If you go ask them they will obviously ask you to close accounts etc.


I have exactly the same understanding after a brief chat with HSBC. Their full explanation has yet to arrive in my email (will share it later).



rsinner said:


> if you REALLY want to ask them and follow what they say, why not get your wife to become a joint account holder? She has the resident visa and you can continue operating your account normally (she may be asked to provide a salary certificate etc, or to replace the security cheque).


This is by far the best idea, and exactly what I'm going to do. It's a win-win situation for both me and the bank.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

By the way, if you want to swap names on your rental contract sometimes the landlord will make you pay the 5% agent fee, as it's technically a new tenant. Be prepared.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

slydoguk said:


> There is no need for Ejari (the only time I was asked for Ejari was when I attempted to sponsor my wife). Otherwise, it is only necessary for contract disputes.


Sorry, you miss the point. If your tenancy agreement is NOT registered with Ejari, then you will get no help in a dispute. For example, if the landlord doesnt do something, then MoH and RERA won't help you. Basically, you are on your own. If all goes well, you will be fine but have a problem and you're scr*wed.

Are you sure HSBC won't know if your Visa is cancelled - I thought the banks and Immigration were notfied or has that changed ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry, you miss the point. If your tenancy agreement is NOT registered with Ejari, then you will get no help in a dispute. For example, if the landlord doesnt do something, then MoH and RERA won't help you. Basically, you are on your own. If all goes well, you will be fine but have a problem and you're scr*wed.
> 
> Are you sure HSBC won't know if your Visa is cancelled - I thought the banks and Immigration were notfied or has that changed ?


Hi,
Some companies mark last pay as being the final one - if the bank see that, they automatically freeze the account until either a new visa is issued or all outstanding loans & credit card balances are paid.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

As you have already figured out, until renewal of your lease, everything should be fine - no one will ask for your residence visa etc. Although, I would personally see if the lease can be transferred to your wife's name for the remaining contract period - this is only to ensure you are legally covered in case something happens. Also to ensure the Ejari is all fine. Again, legally, as far as I know, your tenancy contract is void if your residency is void. Any issues whatsoever eg: landlord being an ass or your building catches fire and trying to recoup your cost etc. RERA won't help you.

Be cautious about what HSBC 'tells' you. I have received random messages from HSBC to 'update my visa information with them asap'. If I don't, they can freeze my accounts until I do. I have a joint account with my wife and they require both of our details when they do these 'random checks'. Doesn't happen often but it has happened to me twice in the last 5 years. If I remember correctly, there was a bank a couple of years ago which froze several accounts with very little notice. I had a friend who was part of that and went through some tough times eg: borrowing money to pay bills. The bank simply hid behind the law and said it's central bank policy.

Personally - I would do everything legally here. Just to avoid having any major issues creep up. On the other hand, your situation seems like a low risk so your call in the end.


----------

